# Round pen assembly and footing



## bunny987 (May 10, 2012)

My wonderful husband bought me a round pen for a Christmas gift, 2 Christmases ago! We have no clue on how to measure to put it up , and what type of footing to put in it. It would be hard to get a dump truck back to the area, so we are not sure what we would be able to put there and how to get it back there. We have had several opinions and people who said they would help, but it is still sitting by my barn. I really need it now, as I sustained a riding injury and won't be able to ride for awhile, but I would like to work on groundwork. Please help!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

If the round pen is an all there kit type it will probably have the diameter of the pen labeled for it. Most commonly round pens are a 60ft diameter. We bought enough panels to put up a round pen and just started putting them up in a circular pattern. We had no way to get footing material into our pen either. I just went with the natural footing that was there. It worked out very well.


----------



## bunny987 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you. I think it is a 12 foot round pen. I have been told that the grass footing is slippery, and how do you keep it cut down?


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

bunny987 said:


> Thank you. I think it is a 12 foot round pen. I have been told that the grass footing is slippery, and how do you keep it cut down?


Must be a typo....12 foot round pen is no bigger than a stall.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree that you can use natural footing as well.......mow it as low as you can. I have about 3-4 inches of screened cushion sand in my round pen and it works very well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bunny987 (May 10, 2012)

Do You have the sand over the mowed grass, or did you dig the grass up? Yes, it was a typo...I meant to say I have 12 panels.


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes....we spread the sand directly over the grass....we have a 50 foot round pen and had 2 dump truck loads brought in....and we spread it with shovels....not fun!

Weeds will pop up but we just pull them. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you can carry a panel, two people can set the pen up in less than 30 min. Set the first two up with enough bend that they not fall over. If the pen is 50' tie a 25' string to a stick and poke it into the ground. Make a scratch in the ground with a stick tied on the other end. If it's two hard, drop dots of flour on the grass. This will give you a good idea of where to place the panels. Once up it's easy to adjust just by pushing and pulling. I plan on placing short lengths of 1x4's beneath the loop shaped feet on my panels to get them off the wet ground.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

bunny987 said:


> Thank you. I think it is a 12 foot round pen. I have been told that the grass footing is slippery, and how do you keep it cut down?


It is very true that grass footing can be and is slippery, but where we erected my round pen is in a heavily shaded area where no grass grew anyway. Then with constant use it became even more acceptable for my ground work.

Don't let uncertainity be a "roadblock" to your success for a round pen. Just do it, then go from there.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As long as you don't canter/lope the horse, grass footing will be fine.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Using the stick and string idea, mark off a circle that is 1ft in diameter wider than you want the round pen. Dig up or rototill the circle, mix in sand (have it dumped as close as you can and then haul by wheelbarrow), set up the panels and you are good to go. 

Home depot rents rototillers for not that much $$$. Much easier than digging grass up with a shovel.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

That's our plan, roto-till it and then add some sand. We're building ours this summer, hopefully in the next month or so.


----------



## bunny987 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for your ideas. I am so grateful for all the ideas. I like the idea of preparing the footing before putting up the round pen. That would make it much easier.


----------

